# Xbox 360 or PS3?



## Helen Back (Dec 10, 2010)

Which is better - Xbox 360 or PS3? We don't know which one to get.

I understand the Xbox online service costs but the PS3 online service is free? Is that correct? We're on a budget so if we choose the Xbox how much is the monthly online service?

Are the non-online games any better for one than the other?

I guess by now there are plenty of budget / 2nd hand games out there for less that £10 each?

Many thanks all


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you want a bluray player?


----------



## hendo (Dec 10, 2010)

I plumped for the PS 3 and have no reason really to regret my choice.
The games in HD are amazing. I was forced to upgrade my Telly from a CRT effort to a Sony HD to take full advantage.
As you point out the online service for gaming is currently free
I don't game a great deal so the old games find their way to my shelf for a tenner.
The machine can stream avi files to my Telly off my pc. All you need is wifi in your home.
The ps3 also plays blu ray if thats your bag.
I'm  impressed. I bought the the thing two years ago and it stands daily punishment.


----------



## mr steev (Dec 10, 2010)

hendo said:


> The machine can stream avi files to my Telly off my pc. All you need is wifi in your home.


 
The xbox can do that too.
As Fen_boy says the main difference is the bluray and the cost. If you're on a budget and don't need the bluray then get an xbox.
Xboxlive membership is £40 for 12 months, but if you look around you can usually find it cheaper (a quick google shows that amazon are selling 12months for £29.99 at the moment)


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 10, 2010)

> Xboxlive membership is £40 for 12 months


 dont let the put you off can get 13 months for 25 - 32 quid.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 10, 2010)

We don't need Blu-ray as we hardly watch DVDs and have an ordinary CRT TV so can't really appreciate BR.
£30 a year from Amazon sounds reasonable for XBox Live.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 10, 2010)

Get an Xbox and with the money you've saved a new TV too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 10, 2010)

Not gonna get much of a telly for less than £100.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 10, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Not gonna get much of a telly for less than £100.



A trifling detail.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2010)

I had a 360 connected to my CRT with an 'rgb scart' cable and it worked great. PS3's were usless on standard definition CRT's when they came out according to all the reviews. Don't know if this has been fixed.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 10, 2010)

My (launch) PS3 worked fine on my CRT - until the HD tv was delivered later in the day, anyway.

Those people were probably trying to use the HDMi cable...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

Frankly, you're going to like whichever one you choose.  I wouldn't let it stress you out.

Up to a year ago, the Xbox360 was the clear leader on the exclusives front, which is where it really matters.  Now, however, I'd say it's a wash -- there are exclusives on both sides that are worth it.

Base it on the type of games you like.  What type of games do you like?


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 10, 2010)

It'll be mainly for our daughter (15) who loves Anime.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

Helen Back said:


> It'll be mainly for our daughter (15) who loves Anime.


 
Doesn't give us a great deal to go on, but the Sony has more Japanese exclusives, so probably best to go for that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Doesn't give us a great deal to go on, but the Sony has more Japanese exclusives, so probably best to go for that.



Yeah, I'd agree with that. And she could watch anime blu-rays if she wanted to.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 10, 2010)

360 every time. More games. Better games. Better online. Cheaper. Kinect.


----------



## mr steev (Dec 10, 2010)

Helen Back said:


> It'll be mainly for our daughter (15)


 
If she's into dancing then definately go for the xbox with kinect and 'Dance Central' (from my gf's experience, not mine )


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 10, 2010)

360 is better for online with you mate,

PS3 is better is you like to play with yourself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2010)

360. I remember when I first plugged it into a new HD tv after using it on my old CRT, it literally blew me away how amazing it looked. Online play is excellent on the 360...


----------



## atnguyen (Dec 11, 2010)

I think PS3 is good chosen if you ask entertaining as watching movies such as HD, 360 is better for online


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2010)

you can stream HD stuff to the 360 form you PC if you have windows 7


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 11, 2010)

I've got a PS3 and love it, but then I use it for a lot of things like playing Blu-rays, iPlayer and streaming video files. XBox arguably has a better selection of games (and games like Red Dead Redemption apparently have better graphics on XBox). Also, I've tried both of the new motion-control systems (PS3 Move and XBox Kinect) and Kinect really does knock the PS3's offering into a cocked hat.

If you're not fussed about the lack of a Blu-ray player - and the fact that you'll have to pay to play games online, which is a bit of a swizz - you'd probably be better off with the XBox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2010)

Paying for online is nothing, it barely works out to 70 pence a week!


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 11, 2010)

What's the minimum spend to get a 360 setup then?


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 11, 2010)

It seems we have to go with the XBox 360 with 250GB. £200 from Argos as the other half refuses to buy a 2nd hand one from Gumtree in case something goes wrong with it and we have no comeback.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 11, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What's the minimum spend to get a 360 setup then?


 
You can get 'em second hand for £60-odd. A basic one, with no hdd, but an Xbox nonetheless.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 11, 2010)

Helen Back said:


> It seems we have to go with the XBox 360 with 250GB. £200 from Argos as the other half refuses to buy a 2nd hand one from Gumtree in case something goes wrong with it and we have no comeback.


 
Good call


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2010)

Seconded!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2010)

thirded! Especially if an older xbox360.

They used to rather prone to not working.


dave


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 11, 2010)

200 seems convincable. Now what games would suit 5 year old boys?

Apart from Red Dead of course...


----------



## yield (Dec 11, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> 200 seems convincable. Now what games would suit 5 year old boys?
> 
> Apart from Red Dead of course...


 
Lego Star Wars, Kung Fu Panda or Spiderman.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2010)

I originally had this dilemma, and had decided to get a PS3, however as my birthday was coming up I asked for some cash from family to put towards getting one. My mum tying to go one better bought me a Xbox 360 instead by mistake. (Think she got it over the wall or something despite my efforts for asking for the receipt as it was the model that cost as much as a PS3, she claimed 'she'd lost it') So decided to keep it, and quite frankly am glad I did.

More of my friends appear to have an Xbox than I thought, and I haven't looked back, love it.

You may still be able to pick up the older 'phat' version of the console from Currys with Kinect for a fairly decent price. I know they were doing an offer on them last week. Think you get a hard drive included as well. Can't see the offer online anymore, so it may have sold out.

The console is cheaper, even after paying for Xbox Live membership (which in all honesty unless your going to play with a friend online, don't bother signing up for it, until that point, save yourself some days rather than wasting the membership)

Old games can be purchased cheap as chips, and there are plenty of them.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 14, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Paying for online is nothing, it barely works out to 70 pence a week!


That's 70 pence a week too much.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 14, 2010)

We went for the Xbox in the end as it seemed the popular choice and highly recommended by this thread. To avoid the xmas crowds we got it from Tescos last night at about 10pm. Just walked in, picked one up, paid without queuing and walked out. Easy!


----------

